# The Making of a Police K9



## kwflatbed

​​Have you ever wondered what makes up the perfect police dog? What characteristics are most sought after? Why do a lot of agencies use imported dogs? I am often asked these questions by both private citizens and non-k9 police personnel. There are varying opinions on the correct answers to these questions and the debate goes on and on. I will relate to you my opinion learned through my many brilliant mentors and through my own experience.​I have handled five police dogs, one of which did not make it out of the K9 School. Four of those were Patrol/Utility dogs, which is a dual-purpose dog, certified in two specialties. Usually the first certification is for patrol work, which would include tracking, handler protection, building and area searches, and article searches. The second certification is usually narcotics, explosives, and cadaver. My fifth dog is a single purpose dog which is certified only in one specialty such as tracking, narcotics, explosives and sometimes cadaver.
What makes up the perfect police dog? Is there a perfect police dog? In my opinion, none of them are perfect. You have spectacular police dogs, good ones and adequate ones. These police K9's can alternate through all three of those categories on any given call, day or week. Police dogs have great days and make awesome catches and then the next day, the dog misses on a track or on a search. In that respect, the police dog is like their human partners, we have off days or moments.

http://lawenforcementtoday.com/2012/05/18/the-making-of-a-police-k9/


----------

